# J'hésite...



## EC0L0G33K (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, je suis sur le point de me prendre un iPad, mais j'hésite affreusement, donc je me rapproche de vous pour que vous me conseilliez.

Alors j'hésite entre l'iPad Air 16 Go ou le Mini Retina 32 Go. Je ne souhaite pas dépenser plus de 489.

Globalement c'est le Air qui me plait le plus mais j'ai peur que les 16 Go soient insuffisants pour une tablette.

Je vais utiliser mon iPad pour le moment en majeure partie chez moi mais également régulièrement à l'extérieur.

Il sera utilisé principalement pour la lecture de livres, pdf, surf sur internet, un peu de multimédia, des jeux mais pas énormément, un peu de Keynote (pour faire mes comptes), voilà je pense avoir fait le tour...

J'attends avec impatience vos conseils et vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

16 ou 32 Go, tu risques d'être un peu court... Avec ce budget, je te conseil de te tourner vers android qui te permettra d'ajouter une carte mémoire pas chère...


----------



## feemail (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Si uniquement à la maison, je dirais ipad air,
Mais 16 Go, tu risque de le regretter très rapidement, et vu le prix de l'appareil........
Mini 32 ou 64 go......
Surtout que la revente (pas tout de suite) si tu garde la boîte, sera plus facile pour une capacité supérieure à 16 Go, enfin c'est mon avis.....

Moi Perso  : 128 go
Entre les BD &#128512;&#128512;, livres, appli, films, série Tv, et photos, il me reste 59 Go....

Il reste l'iPad mini, super car très "transportable" 
Plus "jouable" pour certains jeux, car meilleure prise en mains, 
Idem pour livres,
Par conte pour les "BD" et internet, je préfère l'iPad Air

Tout cela est mon avis Perso,

Bon choix à toi,
L'iPad est un très bon produit


----------



## doupold (29 Décembre 2013)

Pour moi, les BD passent très bien sur le ipad mini retina. Donc, je dirais pour internet, prends plutôt le iPad air. Mais alors, les inconvénients du Air (poids, prix, portabilité) sont largement inférieurs aux avantages du mini rétina (32 Go, donc finalement).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

L'inconvénient du mini étant son écran trop petit pour une vrai utilisation confortable, à mon sens...

Un ipad, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'un ordinateur portable... Il faut un écran en conséquence...


----------



## EC0L0G33K (29 Décembre 2013)

Alors pour Android c'est exclu (ceci est valable aussi pour Windows 8 RT), je n'aime pas du tout ce système, ça n'engage que moi (je le trouve pas assez convivial, mal optimisé, le système des mises à jour de l'OS via les constructeurs je le trouve tout simplement affreux, produits mal finis en général et avec une durée de vie moins bonne que les produits à la pomme sauf exception, mais aussi cher et les applications plutôt mal optimisées pour les tablettes en général, sans parler d'AirPlay, j'arrête là car la liste est longue) et puis j'ai acheté trop d'applis sur iPhone pour quitter iOS. Donc pour moi c'est iPad ou...rien.

Après je ne pense pas avoir besoin de 64 Go ou 128 Go sur un iPad, je ne stocke pas énormément de choses dessus (principalement des EPUB, PDF, peut être de la musique mais pas sûr car j'ai mon iPhone pour ça), j'ai ma Freebox qui me sert de NAS chez moi (pour mes films notamment) et j'utilise pas mal le cloud en général. Donc je pense sincèrement que 32 Go devraient me suffire.

Donc le Mini me semble tout désigné, sauf que la taille de l'écran me fait un peu peur, j'ai peur de trouver ça trop petit à la longue, notamment pour internet. 

Donc maintenant je réfléchis à l'éventualité de prendre le Air 32 Go, et donc à mettre 90 de plus...

Je précise que je vais garder mon iPad assez longtemps, jusqu'à ce qu'il me lâche ou qu'Apple décide de ne plus le mettre à jour (pour ça aussi que je préfère investir dans une bonne tablette plutôt que dans un "vulgaire" Nexus).


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Décembre 2013)

Si ton buget est vraiment de 489, alors prends le Air en 32Go mais d'occasion. Pourquoi payer cher un produit neuf quand on peut l'avoir pour beaucoup moins cher dans un (presque) parfait état? Il suffit juste de connaitre les choses auxquelles il faut faire attention lors de l'achat.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

Le air vient de sortir: on le trouve déjà d'occasion? Possible, mais il doit falloir bien chercher...


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Décembre 2013)

J'ai un ami qui a acheté le Air en 128Go d'occasion y'a un mois, donc le 32... Facile.

Si je vois une annonce je te la transmet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Je fais un tour sur leboncoin, (selectionné la région "ile de france") et j'ai vu pas mal d'annonces au tour de ton budget. Je sais pas dans quelle région tu es, mais ça vaut vraiment le coup, jettes y un coup d'oeil, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur. Acceptes uniquement "remise en main propre!"


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Décembre 2013)

Tu dis te servir de l'iPhone aussi. Mais tu verras que l'iPhone sert de moins en moins dès que tu as l'iPad. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle mon iPhone 5 est un 16 Gb alors que l'iPad Air est un 64 Gb. 
Pour tes comptes, "numbers" te sera plus adapté, Keynote étant plus un software de présentation.


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Décembre 2013)

Moi c'est le contraire, l'iPhone me sert beaucoup plus que l'iPad. L'iPad je l'utilise uniquement pour regarder des films quand je suis en déplacement et pour aller sur le web quand l'iPhone est en recharge.


----------



## EC0L0G33K (29 Décembre 2013)

Mouais, j'aime pas trop l'occasion, toujours peur de me faire arnaquer. Donc ce sera du neuf. Je pense finalement mettre ces 90 de plus pour la version 32 Go, de toute façon je vais le garder un moment donc ça sera rentabilisé. Pour ce qui est de Numbers aux temps pour moi, j'ai du confondre au moment de taper, désolé. Sinon c'est vrai qu'ensuite l'iPad doit plus servir que le reste et mon MacBook Pro sera de moins en moins ouvert je pense...


----------



## daxr1der (2 Janvier 2014)

@ecologeek Et tu trouve l'ipad bien fini toi? Vraiment moyen ouai tu veux dire, les écrans sont de très mauvaise qualité...


----------



## cillab (3 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 16 ou 32 Go, tu risques d'être un peu court... Avec ce budget, je te conseil de te tourner vers android qui te permettra d'ajouter une carte mémoire pas chère...



bonne année à tous
ne   commence pas à décevoir ton  petit camarade ,en début d'année
c'est comme si tu lui proposer un 85B  ou sa copine avec un 95F lol


----------



## Tosay (3 Janvier 2014)

Et....Pourquoi pas un iPad 2 ?

Sincèrement je suis resté sur le 2 et j'en suis toujours satisfait (enfin....je m'en sert plus beaucoup car je l'ai "prêté" à ma mère et elle en est dingue....donc je vais avoir du mal à lui reprendre  )

Le seul point "négatif" de l'iPad 2 est son poids qui, à force de prendre des nouvelles tablettes entre les mains, à cette impression de lourdeur .

Pourquoi prendre l'iPad 2 au lieu du Air ? Pour économiser 100&#8364; dessus ! (100&#8364; c'est énorme pour certaines personnes ! et j'en fait partie)

Mais il est vrai qu'ils ne vendent plus qu'une taille de cet iPad (le 16Go) mais on peut en trouver des pas cher en 32Go sur le net (même si tu es contre l'occasion). J'ai mon iPad 2 depuis le jour de sa sortie et je n'ai aucun problème 

Après , tu fais comme tu veux hein  mais si tu reste sur "le Air ou le mini" , je te conseil le air quand même 

P.S : Et concernant les tablettes android :

Je suis passé de l'autre côté depuis quelques mois (android) en m'achetant un GS4 et une TAB3 10". Ok, je préfère largement mon GS4 à mon ancien iphone mais j'ai un peu de mal avec ma TAB3 :/ Très lente (90% de la ram utilisée en quelques applications d'ouverte, coque tout en plastique....)
La raison qui m'a fait passer de IOS à Andro est que j'en avais assez du système fermé d'Apple. Mais je me rend compte aujourd'hui que je n'ai pas besoin d'un système ouvert pour une tablette.....et donc je regrette mon iPad ;(


----------



## chinoisurfer (4 Janvier 2014)

EC0L0G33K a dit:


> Mouais, j'aime pas trop l'occasion, toujours peur de me faire arnaquer. Donc ce sera du neuf. Je pense finalement mettre ces 90 de plus pour la version 32 Go, de toute façon je vais le garder un moment donc ça sera rentabilisé. Pour ce qui est de Numbers aux temps pour moi, j'ai du confondre au moment de taper, désolé. Sinon c'est vrai qu'ensuite l'iPad doit plus servir que le reste et mon MacBook Pro sera de moins en moins ouvert je pense...




Pour ma part j ai longtemps hésiter entre mini rétine et air, et j ai choisi l air pour la taille de l'écran. 
Après je me suis aussi poser la question de la capacité (entre 16 et 32). Puis tout comme toi j avais dans l idée de la pérennité donc j ai logiquement choisi le 32  
Ne comptant pas changer mon iPad comme je le fait tous les 1 ou 2 ans avec mon iPhone, un air 32 go s imposait. Comme j avais le budget j ai pris la version cellulaire


----------



## Somchay (4 Janvier 2014)

Il est difficile de conseiller sur ce genre de question sachant que le choix de confort entre iPad air et mini est très personnel suivant les attentes de chacun... Alors perso, j'ai choisi le mini après avoir eu un iPad Retina de la génération précédente, et je suis ravi de mon choix : je l'ai en permanence avec moi et la taille de l'écran me convient parfaitement, même pour surfer sur le net  
En fait, le tout est de savoir comment tu comptes l'utiliser: avec l'iPad posé sur une table devant toi, il est éloigné du visage, utilisation proche d'un notebook, il vaut mieux l'écran plus grand de l'iPad Air. Par contre, si comme moi tu le tiens constamment à la main comme on tient un livre de poche, près du visage, seul l'iPad mini le permet par son faible poids... Je lis des eBooks, des magasines, des BDs, je surfe sur le net, joue à quelques jeux, mais toujours en tenant l'iPad comme un livre de poche et donc pour moi, c'est iPad mini à 100% !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

32 Go pérenne? 128 c'est déjà peu, alors 32...


----------



## ed83 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir
Air pour l'écran , mini pour la portabilité...
16 GB + cloud ou disque externe wifi pour les data...(et le porte monnaie)
Un autre mac pour la bureautique...


----------

